# NFL Fans?



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Any NFL Fans around? 

I have the NFL Gamepass pack, but can't find any fans to enjoy it with.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

BostonKong said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any NFL Fans around?
> 
> I have the NFL Gamepass pack, but can't find any fans to enjoy it with.


Wait till Nightshadow sees this - it'll be all high 5's, chugging brews and football... I think he's been looking for a US sports buddy.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Search for the american thread I think. Or maybe it was an american football thread itself. Regardless, most americans are about pulling their hair out having to go without being able to watch sports.


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah,

I paid for the NFL Gamepass, so I have 24/7 access and archived and live access to all the games, as well as the NFL Network ... honestly best money I ever spent as a NFL fan.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

I am one of the people pulling my hair out. 

BostonKong I am up for a group viewing as long as i don't have to watch the Pats.

Cowboys!


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

oh buddy.... i pity the cowboys.

I'm from Boston AND Univ of Mich, so the Patriots ARE MY TEAM!, and redsox and celtics.

who cares about the cowboys... so sad...


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

BostonKong said:


> oh buddy.... i pity the cowboys.
> 
> I'm from Boston AND Univ of Mich, so the Patriots ARE MY TEAM!, and redsox and celtics.
> 
> who cares about the cowboys... so sad...


Oh no your one of those guys... You must be getting real tired of jumping on and off the bandwagons.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Gosh... how I miss these types of talks  

I sure do like anything from Texas... but Cowboys if it is the Texans they are playing! 

I dont care who usually wins or losse, only that whoever is on my fantasy team gets lots of points  I have been lucky enough to be working most Sunday and Monday nights and get to watch football at work. It is when I am working my normal schedule, that life is miserable just watching the online updates of the games.


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

@Matt, my dad and I sat on the crappy old bleechers at old foxboro stadium in the early 90's BEFORE drew bledsoe ... not going to say I was a true fan back then.... but I think better than the average bandwagoners. I welcome them onto the bandwagon anyways.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

BostonKong said:


> @Matt, my dad and I sat on the crappy old bleechers at old foxboro stadium in the early 90's BEFORE drew bledsoe ... not going to say I was a true fan back then.... but I think better than the average bandwagoners. I welcome them onto the bandwagon anyways.


I'm just pulling your leg man i know you Boston guys are hardcore with your teams. Truth is though i do dislike all those teams but only because they are good every year. And i hate seeing that cocky look on Belichick's face.


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

GO PATS!!!
What an amazing game! Wow!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I've been pulling my hair out myself ... 

Niners / Packers here ... well .. Pats would do


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I knew it.. I should have drove in to work to watch the game!!! Dang it... Oh well, always have reruns during the week to at least get a fix


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

Pats vs. Packers in 2 weeks I think? should be interesting.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes yes ... I got beer brats, goldschlager, MGD and squeeky cheese ... LOL


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

BostonKong said:


> oh buddy.... i pity the cowboys.
> 
> I'm from Boston AND Univ of Mich, so the Patriots ARE MY TEAM!, and redsox and celtics.
> 
> who cares about the cowboys... so sad...


Oh we are going to get along just great! Im a White Sox fan, root for the Bulls, the Blackhawks and the Patriots! Haha. At least we have one team in common BostonKong! Id be more than happy to hang out, we can do American style football days, bbq or bring over stuff and beers, etc. Could be fun.


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

is there any bars in dubai that show NFL games?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I doubt it ... I'd like to know where if there are any ...


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm confused that you all don't seem to know that on OSN you get live game broadcast on Fox Sports and also you can subscribe to Al Jazeera Sports which has a ESPN package which give you college & pro football, college basketball, pro baseball, hockey and it has the NBA channel included. And the best part about this is it's less than $100 per year. Not sure why this seems to be such a secret????


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

canesfan4life said:


> I'm confused that you all don't seem to know that on OSN you get live game broadcast on Fox Sports and also you can subscribe to Al Jazeera Sports which has a ESPN package which give you college & pro football, college basketball, pro baseball, hockey and it has the NBA channel included. And the best part about this is it's less than $100 per year. Not sure why this seems to be such a secret????


Agreed. The only bad part of it is the east coast teams usually play early Sunday afternoon and since it is a "School" night, I can't stay up to watch the late games. I'm not a east coast NFL fan, although my home office is in Foxborough, MA.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

canesfan4life said:


> I'm confused that you all don't seem to know that on OSN you get live game broadcast on Fox Sports and also you can subscribe to Al Jazeera Sports which has a ESPN package which give you college & pro football, college basketball, pro baseball, hockey and it has the NBA channel included. And the best part about this is it's less than $100 per year. Not sure why this seems to be such a secret????


Didnt know that. Someone buy it and have weekly all night long football get togethers...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Ditto ...


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Yes yes ... I got beer brats, goldschlager, MGD and squeeky cheese ... LOL


Whoa whoa whoa
I heard something about BEER BRATS!!!!!!

Bears fan here and I make a mean sauerkraut.
I'd hate to invite myself to someone else's party.
So someone please do it for me!!

...seriously... :shocked:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

If it were my partay ... I would invite ya 

I think we're in the same boat .. I'm inviting myself


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Did someone say party? Do any of you know who is going to host this? I haven't watched one of these in years.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

just missed the jets and the pats game .. dont want to miss another pats game so please do some hosting and lets have fun


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No one has the ability to upgrade their cable and/or want to have a few americans over for football if they can/already do???


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

I have both the Cable package, games on my TV, and NFL Gamepass on my 17" with all games available, and all analysis , pregame, i start my sundays from 3pm in my office watching the 9am pre-games in usa all the way until the 9pm game starts.... hopefully no one from my office reads this.

unfortunately i'm flying to asia tonight and back tuesday. i'll be happy to host something next week though. after the pats are 11-2 freshly beating the bears at home


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Oh we are going to get along just great! Im a White Sox fan, root for the Bulls, the Blackhawks and the Patriots! Haha. At least we have one team in common BostonKong! Id be more than happy to hang out, we can do American style football days, bbq or bring over stuff and beers, etc. Could be fun.


Nightshadow noooooooo!


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

I would also like to invite myself to any function related to Football. Since the best team in the league isn't making the playoffs (cough* Dallas cough*) I will just have to root against the Pats and/or Jets.

On a side note, we have formed an American Football UAE National Team (yes, full pad full contact). Its part of an international league. First game is against Egypt in February. We welcome anyone with football or athletic experience to come and tryout. PM me for details.

I love brats.


----------



## Toolie (Jul 30, 2010)

Imma huge NFL fan, Go Bears!! 9-3 baby!!


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

@Toolie: wow, sorry man, sorry....  My Pats ate your cubs for breakfast..


When would be a good time to arrange something? Sunday night seems like the only logical choice? 8pm-2am, etc?? Anyone interested?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

BostonKong said:


> @Toolie: wow, sorry man, sorry....  My Pats ate your cubs for breakfast..
> 
> 
> When would be a good time to arrange something? Sunday night seems like the only logical choice? 8pm-2am, etc?? Anyone interested?


im in buddy  ... loving the way pats are playing this year :clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would like to be in.  I am winning my fantasy league at the moment


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fantasy league? Does this mean there won't be any actual football just beer, chips and a scoreboard like that TV show, The League?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No Moe... 

out:


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

moving to dubai in jan.... i have a feeling i'll be the only Browns fan there??? Cleveland stand up! Always disappointing to cheer for them, but gotta stay true to your roots!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

All this talk ... when't this happenin'?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Your place, this sunday... it is fantasy league playoff time!!!

I have to cheer for something... better luck next year cowgirls!  

So... since they are out... GO CHIEFS!


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Your place, this sunday... it is fantasy league playoff time!!!
> 
> I have to cheer for something... better luck next year cowgirls!
> 
> So... since they are out... GO CHIEFS!


my chiefs players on my fantasy team killed me last week! lost in the semifinals thanks to big fat zeros from those jokers!!! grrrr!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

well if they killed you then I guess you're out too! wow didn't know American Fantasy Football could be so deadly 

Aren't there any channels showing live games?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

amik said:


> my chiefs players on my fantasy team killed me last week! lost in the semifinals thanks to big fat zeros from those jokers!!! grrrr!


Thank goodness I didnt play any of my chief players last week. Had a feeling that was going to be a hard matchup.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Toolie said:


> Imma huge NFL fan, Go Bears!! 9-3 baby!!


All of a sudden theres 2 bears fans on here, haha. I hate the bears and Im from Chicago. 



BostonKong said:


> @Toolie: wow, sorry man, sorry....  My Pats ate your cubs for breakfast..
> 
> 
> When would be a good time to arrange something? Sunday night seems like the only logical choice? 8pm-2am, etc?? Anyone interested?


Count me in but please lets organize who brings what or how to do this? Id say maybe everyone just pitch in for beers and pizza and we make a run to the store once there? Otherwise people will promise to show up and bring key elements of watching football (brats or beer) and leave us all hungry and hating that they didnt make it. 

Also, I am living near Discovery Gardens again now so if anyone wants to split a taxi so we can all drink happily that would be cool. BostonKong, PM me the details and such.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am probly going to make an alcohol run on Sunday... if someone could host who has these magical channels, would be more then happy to grab some beer and people chuck in when they come


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Where's the run going to be Jinxy?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Out to barracuda...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Out to barracuda...


As scooby doo might say "rut roh!"  Barracuda sounds dangerous, Id love to see that place someday though.

Well I have access to someones liquor license and I will gladly buy a case ... or palette of beer if need be, so long as I dont get stuck with footing the entire bill, I can purchase whatever is needed before Sunday and everyone can just pitch in on arrival.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Out to barracuda...


If you are after decent wine, call into Al Hamra down the road in RAK. They have some decent wine offers at the moment. Easy to get on the bypass road for a quicker, safer, route home too.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good to know. I wish I could manage wine but just can not get over the taste.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You goin for some Amoretta Jynxy? I wanna have a drink of that!


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I just got back to Dubai yesterday....

What's the best way for me to arrange this? I don't feel comfy giving out my mobile/address on the open forum.

People are welcome to my place on Sunday for the game. I have showsports4, foxsports, and NFL GamePass. 

I live in Palm ..

Any suggestions for me to coordinate this effectively?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone who says they're in can either PM you and ask for details or you can PM them. Basically use the PM system. I am in, honestly haven't watched a game in years though!


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

Please PM me your email address if you're interested in coming over my apartment to watch NFL this sunday night. 8pm - 2am. Palm Jumeriah Area. 

We'll continue the coordination via email group.

Games on deck are:

NO/BAL
ARI/CAR
CLE/CIN
WAS/DAL
JAC/IND
BUF/MIA
PHI/NYG
KC/STL
DET/TB
HOU/TEN


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think at least Nightshadow, Jynxy and Hash are in as well. Could be more once this is officially announced!


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

looking forward to meeting you guys. I will send out PM's to those guys with my details later.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Im certainly in, look for a PM from me. I think we do need to coordinate with everyone though, we dont want everyone bringing a case of Heineken and no snacks or vice versa. 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Marle (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi BostonKong, may i know which cable package did you sign up for NFL games live?

Pats is so awesome this season... 

cheers


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Didn't come back and give feedback... 

Thank you for having us and VERY much enjoyed night of football and watching my fantasy league. Lost in one league but have the finals this week coming up on my other league... Hope I win it  

Again, great time, and thanks for doing it!!!


----------

